# حساب قدره الضاغط بالحصان



## mohammad ali (29 يونيو 2007)

ارجو من الاخوه مساعدتي في كيفيه حساب قدره الضاغط بالحصان وكذلك اعلامي اذا كان هناك معادله خاصه نستطيع من خلالها حساب قدره الضاغط ب kw اذا كان لدينا قدره الضاغط بالطن التبريدي


----------



## هيثم محمد رشوان (29 يونيو 2007)

اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## العلم حياة (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
اذا كان لديك قدرة الضاغط بالطن التبريدي فما عليك سوى ان تقسم هذا الطن على 3.517 لتحوله الى Kw ولتحويل ال Kw الى Hp نقسم ال Kw على 0.746
تحياتي


----------



## ductlator (30 يونيو 2007)

أخى الكريم قدرة الضاغط لا يمكن ابداً ان تحسب بالطن تبريد هى تحسب بالكيلو وات او بالحصان لانها شغل مبذول فاذا قرات ان قدرة الوحدة بالطن تبريد او بالوحدة الحرارية البريطانية على الساعة أو بالكيلو وات فهذه السعة التبريدية للمبخر Qevap = m refx(h1-h2).ما اذا قرات ان الوحدة ( وحدة التكييف اقصد) بالحصان او بالكيلو وات فهى معبرة عن قدرة الضاغطَ Q compأما اذا قرأت سعة الوحدة بالكيلو وات او بالوحدة البريطانية على الساعة فإنه تعبر عن إما المبخر أو المكثف Qevap H, Q cond فهى للمكثف kw or btu/hr فقط وللمبخر kw , btu/hr or ton of ref. ولو ذكر kw لازم يذكر بتاع مين لانه مشترك للضاغط والمكثف والمبخر حصان يبقى ضاغط على طول طن تبريد يبقى مبخر على طول ولو وحدة حرارية بريطانية / ساعة لازم يذكر تبيرد ولا تسخين 
وعموما يتم اختيار جهاز التكييف بقدرة الضاغط أو سعة المبخر 
معلومة اخرى لحساب القدرة الكهربية :
اذا كانت DC current = V X A wat
تيار متغير :
يمشى فى مقاومة مكوى (سخان) power = V x I فولت وتيار
يمشى فى ملفات موتور :
أ - single phase power= V x I x Cos fi
ب - three phase power = V x I x 3root x cos fi


----------



## fadeee (17 يوليو 2010)

جميل شكرا على الافادة


----------



## حمزةعمار (18 يوليو 2010)

ألف ألف شكر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (18 يوليو 2010)

شكرا ع المعلومه


----------



## محسن يوسف (18 يوليو 2010)

> *أخى الكريم قدرة الضاغط لا يمكن ابداً ان تحسب بالطن تبريد هى تحسب بالكيلو وات او بالحصان لانها شغل مبذول فاذا قرات ان قدرة الوحدة بالطن تبريد او بالوحدة الحرارية البريطانية على الساعة أو بالكيلو وات فهذه السعة التبريدية للمبخر Qevap = m refx(h1-h2).ما اذا قرات ان الوحدة ( وحدة التكييف اقصد) بالحصان او بالكيلو وات فهى معبرة عن قدرة الضاغطَ Q compأما اذا قرأت سعة الوحدة بالكيلو وات او بالوحدة البريطانية على الساعة فإنه تعبر عن إما المبخر أو المكثف Qevap H, Q cond فهى للمكثف kw or btu/hr فقط وللمبخر kw , btu/hr or ton of ref. ولو ذكر kw لازم يذكر بتاع مين لانه مشترك للضاغط والمكثف والمبخر حصان يبقى ضاغط على طول طن تبريد يبقى مبخر على طول ولو وحدة حرارية بريطانية / ساعة لازم يذكر تبيرد ولا تسخين
> وعموما يتم اختيار جهاز التكييف بقدرة الضاغط أو سعة المبخر
> معلومة اخرى لحساب القدرة الكهربية :
> اذا كانت DC current = V X A wat
> ...




كلام علمى رائع ويحتاج الى الاشاده به .

فيه حاجه واحده عايز اوضحها معاك للناس كلها لما بعض الفنيين او المهندسين بيذهب ليشترى كباس بيقول للمورد مثلا ان عايز كباس 18000 btu الفنى او المهندس ده بيبقى معتقد ان قدره الكباس ده هى 18000btu وهو لا يعلم انه طلب كباس لو وضعه داخل دائره التبريد فانه يعطى قدره تبريديه فى المبخر هى 18000btu . وقد تكون قدره هذا الكباس الكهربيه حسب الشركه المصنعه 2 حصان او اثنين وربع او اثنين ونصف المهم هو انه عند تركيب هذا الكباس تحت ظروف معينه يعطينا ال 18000btu من المبخر وكلمه ان كباس 18000btu لا تحول مباشره الى قدره كهربيه بالحصان او بالكيلوات .


----------



## fuadmidya (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا معلومات حلو


----------



## خضر يوسف خضر (13 أغسطس 2010)

كلام جميل وانا اشيد به وايده قلبا وقالبا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## م محمود مهران (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## التلميذ احمد (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عاوز احسب ازاى اوفق المبخر والمكثف على الكباس والعكس بس عربى اجوكم


----------

